
TeamViewer users are being hacked in bulk, and we still don’t know how - nikbackm
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/teamviewer-users-are-being-hacked-in-bulk-and-we-still-dont-know-how/
======
brudgers
Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11826431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11826431)

